Ask HN: How can I maximize my first Defcon? (Tips and Tricks) - relaunched
======
dclaw
This will be my.... shit, 16th DEFCON? Damn it....

Anyway:

Rule #1 Talk to people

Rule #2 Go to the parties/off-con events. This is where the majority of the
magic happens

Rule #3 Go to as many talks as you possibly can.

Rule #4 Do not get too trashed so that you cannot make the talks. Get up in
the morning, and get to con.

If you follow those rules in that order (On top of the 321 Rule -- 3 hours of
sleep, 2 meals, 1 shower) you should have a great DEFCON.

Welcome.

------
rootshelled
Keep your Ballmer peak on point.

Have fun!

------
souprock
Qualify for the CTF, then win it. Giving a talk is also good.

